# Price of new Addict Frame



## charri63 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey, anyone know how much the new Addict frame and fork will cost?
US Dollars please!


----------



## jcsilver (Dec 14, 2005)

Prices for the complete bikes were on Scott's website just the other day, but they have been removed.

The Addict R3 was listed as $6,200 and the Addict Limited was $12,100 (give or take a few hundred, it's from memory)


----------



## charri63 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Addict cost*

Well, I am certainly not going to spend $12K on a new bike no matter how good it is.
That's 12 months of mortage payments or a down payment for a new cars or something.
6-7K maybe. beyond that, you are tossing good money away then next year they will 
update it better and you'll be kicking yourself in the ass saying why didn’t I wait!
But as we all know, some poor suckers will but it for 12K anyway right!
My 2Cents

*If you wish to be in the front pack, practice and ride hard.....*


----------



## WalterH (Nov 28, 2006)

Check out gottaridebikes website...great price..youll be surprised - building it up yourself will save a boatload...


----------



## charri63 (Sep 10, 2006)

Guys and girl, forget about the addict, scott and it's retailers are being stupid with this frame. They refuse to let anyone test ride this bike before they buy. how can anyone in their right mind purchase a bike costing $6-9k without test riding it, even for a mile or so. that's damn stupid. i will now set my sights on either the look 595 ultra or the new cervelo r3sl. and one last note: i think it's our fault for letting retailers and bike companies sell us products without letting customers try out these high end bike.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

For a 56 the difference in geometry of an Addict compared to a CR1 SL:


Head Angle	73	73
Head Tube (mm)	160	170
Effective TT (mm)	565	560
Seat Tube angle	73.3	73.5
BB to top of seat tube	560	560
Bb to seat tube center	500	500
Chainstay (mm)	405	405
BB offset	-67	-67


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure what how that got posted. Sorry, wasn't ready. Anyway the numbers are there for all to see. My point was going to be as far as weight goes look at the two bikes below. The latter will get you close, but still it would be nice to test ride a bike even with the slightest geometry difference. Not to mention the Addict frame and fork being lighter it would be helpful to feel how it rides as well. Agree with charri63 all the way..

My 56 CR1 Sl with Zipp 303's, full DA (including pedals) and ritchey post, bars, stem is around 14.9lbs. A buddy just got a 56 CR1 SL except he has; the full SRAM group, Look pedal (forget which one), Easton EC90 post, bar and stem, Zipp 303 wheels weighs in at around 13.8lbs.


----------



## bigsplace (Dec 16, 2006)

*Question??? Addict or CR1 Limited?*

If money was not in the picture... would you rather have a CR1 Limited (Dura-Ace) or an Addict (Dura-Ace).. I know it seems like a silly question but the frames are different.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

bigsplace said:


> If money was not in the picture... would you rather have a CR1 Limited (Dura-Ace) or an Addict (Dura-Ace).. I know it seems like a silly question but the frames are different.


For a better fit, I think the shorter headtube and longer virtual TT on the addict would work better for me. I'm down to a 0.5cm spacer under the stem...


----------



## charri63 (Sep 10, 2006)

Think I am going to get the Cervelo R3 SL instead. Scott making it difficult to test ride before you buy. So I have to thumb my nose up at the company and its retailers.
It’s it really stupid, someone wants to spend 8-9k and the retailers cannot and will not support the customer. I know that a car retailer would be on his knees trying to get that kind of customer in its door!


----------



## cpritch06 (May 25, 2007)

charri63 said:


> Well, I am certainly not going to spend $12K on a new bike no matter how good it is.
> That's 12 months of mortage payments or a down payment for a new cars or something.
> 6-7K maybe. beyond that, you are tossing good money away then next year they will
> update it better and you'll be kicking yourself in the ass saying why didn’t I wait!
> ...



Charri63, I just joined the forum and was dredging through some older posts regarding the Addict. Was it the specific shop that stated you couldn't test ride? Reason I ask, is that my local Scott dealer has stated that just about all of the 07's are sold out and that all of bikes he has ordered all have deposits already. What I'm getting at is that perhaps, they just weren't going to let you test-ride a bike that is already paid for. If that was the case, then I respect that. If I'd bought a bike and was awaiting delivery, I wouldn't want a bunch of people test riding it before I took delivery.


----------



## charri63 (Sep 10, 2006)

hey, you are replying to an old issue I talked about and have purchased super better bike than that old looking Scott addict. But that's bull, Scott cannot make enough of them for the US market but they advertise them heavily as if there are thousand of them available. The store doesn’t want to spend the money to buy frames to have in their store for test riding. Any way, I don't care about this subject any more. 

DONT BUY A SCOTT! IT'S NOT WORTH IT AND IT RIDES LIKE AN OLD COVERED WAGON.


----------



## CJA (Sep 24, 2003)

*Hmmm Charri63...*

...you complain that it's too difficult to demo the Addict, yet your last post states "IT RIDES LIKE AN OLD COVERED WAGON". Which is it?

And saying "they advertise them heavily" baffles me. I look at, and read all I can about cycling and I may have seen an advertisement for the Addict once or twice.

And lastly, to say "I don't care about this subject any more", yet you spend time typing an entire paragraph.......??? Ya know....I'm not sure how I got sucked into replying to such drivel. Guess that puts me on par with you somehow ey?

Enjoy the Cervelo.


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*I test rode an Addict R3*

from my LBS. I ended up going with a 2006 CR1 SL with full D-A and saved myself $3600. No regrets.


----------

